# Pro-Aim H C 800 acres Harris County



## SEW101

We have opening for 2021-2022 season. Non-drinking trophy club,dues include year-round access, cabin, utilities, food plots, some feeders, minerals, tractor and club insurance, $1900/year. 7 members max. Please call  Shane @ 404-210-5227 for more information .


----------



## fish hawk

anymore openings?


----------



## SEW101

I accidentally deleted the trail camera picture of the drop tine buck but, I have several pictures of the 10 pt.I posted a picture my neighbor took of these two bucks together in his field that borders our property. The first pic is the 10pt on our property at a salt lick. The second pic is from my neighbor.


----------



## Buckbuster

I have been in this club many yrs. Very pretty land with some very good Bucks.


----------



## SEW101

*Harris Co. 883 acres*

Here are a few pics of bucks we harvested this past season.


----------



## tjwolfe

Do you still have any openings?If so when could I look at it.


----------



## SEW101

Here some trail pictures from this year.


----------



## SEW101

Here is a few more to get you excited.


----------



## Deer180

Looks good! Cant wait to get in the woods.


----------



## callaway

Do you have any openings?  Can I get the location so I can map it?


----------



## ohoopeeriverrambler

Pm sent


----------



## Brooks6

Would like location, number of members, and how many turkey hunters. Thanks


----------



## mguthrie

*Small bucks*

120 in min.?


----------



## SEW101

I am not sure I understand what you are asking but if you are referring to some of the bucks shown on the trail camera pics let me explain. We have 120 in min on the first buck and 130 in min on your 2nd buck. There is a 200.00 fine for shooting a buck under the min. We have killed 4 bucks in the past 2 seasons which scored from 124 in to 137 in. I hope this answered your question.


----------



## jkk6028

groundhawg said:


> Please share a bit more information - total number of members, location in Harris County, general rules, total amount of land, pictures of the cabin.
> Thanks.



yes, interested as well


----------



## Tekken

*Openings*

Looking for club for the family do you still have openings?


----------



## whs3bj

Do you have room for one more showing for Sunday? What time are you showing?


----------



## SEW101

Here a few pictures of some buck. We still have one opening for this season.


----------



## SEW101

Here is a few more.


----------



## stiknstrng

Pm'd you last night, you get it?


----------



## liv2bowhunt

Where is the location of the club?


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1

Hi Shane,

I will be up that way Saturday afternoon if you guys will be around.

Thanks,

Ken


----------



## SEW101

Here is a few bucks from for this season. We will be down this weekend if anybody wants to view the land.

 Thanks Shane 404-210-5227


----------



## SEW101

A few more bucks.


----------



## SEW101

Will be down this Saturday 30 & Sunday 31 if you would like to see the property. Please call me 404-210-5227. Thanks Shane


----------



## south fork

This lease has some good tracts for deer and turkey. Good set of rules for trophy minded hunters. Prime locations for Harris County. I'd be on it if I did not have two other leases.


----------



## Beagler282

Alot of nice bucks on your property!


----------



## Swampwalkr

Is it pin in /out or private areas and how many openings do you have left


----------



## rpm 360

Do you still have openings?


----------



## bulldogfans34

*Opening*

Do you still have openings or have you filled them?


----------



## SEW101

Here is one of the bucks killed this past season.


----------



## jr123

Are there any openings in this property? Details please?


----------



## Justinmcdonald123

Any openings?


----------



## dbj1125

Still have openings?


----------



## Brooks6

How many acres is club and where in harris is it?


----------



## kmckinnie

Its 1085 acres,thats in the title, where at, Shane will answer.
Bump for good club.


----------



## QUAD500

Club looks awesome. Maybe one day.


----------



## SEW101

It's almost 1415 acres and is outside of Hamilton. This will be our 32 year on the club it is all privately on land and most of it is mature hardwoods.


----------



## sclark

Do you have any openings? When can you show the property? What road is the property on?


----------



## SEW101

We have openings just pick 115 acre track back up. Here is a few pics of some bucks.


----------



## ffdenicourt

*harris county club*

can you pm complete rules and map


----------



## sam98

maybe I missed it but how much are dues and how many members?


----------



## SEW101

We just had one member have to drop out and need to fill his spot. Here is a few updated pics. Thanks Shane 404-210-5227


----------



## savetheweb

is lease open to all members to hunt? What did you mean above "just pick 115 acre track back up"??


----------



## SEW101

Yes, we drop it last year because we didn't fill club up with members.


----------



## jap

Is this a bow only club


----------



## SEW101

No, we are not bow only club.


----------



## kdorsey

I am interested in this club.  Can you please let me know if/ how many openings you expect for 2016/2017 deer season?


----------



## DawgDays

*Will Lease*

I'm very interested. Do you have any openings?

Please PM!

Thanks!


----------



## chumber11

Are there any openings for 2016


----------



## gelejoje

how many bucks/does did the club harvest in the 15/16 season?


----------



## SEW101

We harvested 2 shooters in the 120s and 3 management bucks and 6 or 7 does.

We just planted 55 fruit and chestnut trees (28 pear,11 crabapples, 3 Japanese persimmons, 10 Chinese chestnuts and 4 Au chestnuts) from the Wildlife Group 0n Feb 5&6.


----------



## Locorios44

*Still need one member?*

Still looking for a member?  Where in HC is the club located? 

Thank


----------



## Locorios44

*Last spot....*

Thanks for your response. If something happens with the last spot please let me know. I'm interested depending on the location in HC.

Locorios44@gmail.com


----------



## allthenamesaretaken

*Harris County Club*

How many bucks did this club harvest this past season?


----------



## SEW101

We killed 3 bucks this past season.


----------



## allthenamesaretaken

Do you allow Harris County Residents to be apart of club?


----------



## ruvig8r

*hunt club*

Are you still looking for members? need 2 memberships. Need a good camp with water and electric to leave my camper year round. Could you email me your rules, maps, aerials, photos, etc.? my email address is glr@alliantp.com


----------



## SEW101

We harvested 4 bucks this past season.

Please call me for more information. Thanks Shane 404-210-5227


----------



## SEW101

Just had one spot open up if interested place give me a call.
Thanks Shane 404-210-5227


----------



## GADAWGZ97

*Interested in Joining*

Any open spots left , how many members total and where at in Harris County?
Thanks,
Nathan


----------



## Dwane Williams

Do you have any openings? Avid Bowhunter looking for a good club in that area. Please let me know, Dwane 678-725-0776


----------



## Hoyt66

Let me know if you need Tractor services for barter of memberships. 

Good luck


----------



## Bigken72

Do you still an opening? Very interested.


----------



## HuntNut

Will you have any opening for 2019-2020? Can you give me an approximate location in Harris county?


----------



## jhstaffin

Bump for a great club. Been in for 5 years and really enjoy it.


----------



## GADAWGZ97

*Interested in Joining*

Any open spots left , how many members total and where at in Harris County?
Thanks,
Nathan


----------



## SEW101

GADAWGZ97 said:


> *Interested in Joining*
> 
> Any open spots left , how many members total and where at in Harris County?
> Thanks,
> Nathan


Yes, please call me for more information on the club. Thanks Shane 404-210-5227


----------



## Hoyt66

any openings


----------



## KING63

SEW101 said:


> We have opening for 2020-2021 season. Non-drinking trophy club,dues include year-round access, cabin, utilities, food plots, protein feeders, minerals, tractor and club insurance, $1850/year. 7 members max. Please call  Shane @ 404-210-5227 for more information .


----------



## KING63

pm send


----------



## jwhuntjr

Did you fill your 1 opening yet?


----------



## SEW101

I have one membership left.


----------



## jwhuntjr

Sir, When is the primary rut on your lease? Thks. JWH


----------



## SEW101

jwhuntjr said:


> Sir, When is the primary rut on your lease? Thks. JWH


I would say Nov 7-14 but depends on weather,moon phase could maybe be a little off. I have killed several bucks between those dates.


----------



## jwhuntjr

Sir, Where exactly is your lease located? Do you have any openings left? Thks. JWH


----------



## SEW101

jwhuntjr said:


> Sir, Where exactly is your lease located? Do you have any openings left? Thks. JWH


Between Hamilton and Catalua


----------



## SEW101

Club is Full for 20/21


----------



## SEW101

Just had one spot open up. Give me a call for more information.
Thanks Shane 404-210-5227


----------



## Hoyt66

SEW101 said:


> Just had one spot open up. Give me a call for more information.
> Thanks Shane 404-210-5227


Text Sent Donnie Herrin


----------



## Hoyt66

Hoyt66 said:


> Text Sent Donnie Herrin


When can you show the property 
thanks


----------



## tops03

If an opening happens after season please contact me. 5635438625


----------



## Hackman8

I live in Cataula and would love to have an opportunity to join, If an opening occurs.


----------



## SEW101

We have a couple openings for next season.
Please give me a call at 404-210-5227.
Thanks Shane


----------



## JamesG

Hows the turkey population?


----------



## Hoyt66

Any membership openings Shane for this year?


----------



## Boughnut

Any opening left?


----------



## Beagler282

Boughnut said:


> Any opening left?



I don't think he gets on here much. Try calling his ph number


----------

